# Fat Betta?



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Sounds a bit weird but it's sort of true. I keep my betta on a diet of 4 pellets twice a day (Hikari Betta Bio-Gold). Everytime I feed him, he's very hyper to eat but he continues to have a rounded belly as if he just ate. I tried to give him a one day fasting period but he flared at me when I walked in and out, knowing he wasn't planning to be fed. Any suggestions? I don't want my betta to be hating me


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

he doesn't hate you, he just try to beg for food.

could your betta have other problem besides fat? for example, internal parasite? a picture would help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

cant get a pic..no camera or digi or anything  sorry..just once i na while his tummy will be continuosly full and look like he hasnt pooped yet


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't feed him for a few days. Bettas don't need to eat everyday if they are being kept as pets and not being pushed to grow as fast as possible or getting conditioned to breed.


RC


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

there is nothing wrong with fasting a betta for a while. i fast mine at least once a week, sometimes as much as two or three times a week.


----------

